# SSL/IP mit Server4You Server



## fercules (21. April 2004)

Habe einen Power Server bei Server4You und habe mir nun, damit ich auch Websites mit SSL verschlüsseln kann eine weitere IP bei denen genommen.

Damit ich diese IP nutzen kann, muss ich folgendes tun:

Anleitung:

Um eine IP Adresse auf Ihrem Server hinzuzufuegen, gehen Sie wie folgt vor:
1. Starten Sie den YaST
2. Navigieren Sie sich dort durch die Menues: System Administration ->
   Network configuration -> Network base configuration
3. Waehlen Sie nun ein Ethernet Device aus, welches noch keine IP Adresse    zugewiesen hat und inaktiv ist. Druecken Sie nun F6 und geben Sie die Ihnen    zugeteilte IP Adresse ein. Die Netmask lautet 255.255.255.0 . Die restlichen    Einstellungen koennen uebernommen werden. Druecken Sie nun Continue. 4. Aktivieren Sie das Device durch Druecken der F4-Taste und speichern Sie    die vorgenommenen Aenderungen mit F10.
5. Verlassen Sie nun den YaST und fuehren Sie folgendes Kommando aus:   rcnetwork start
6. Ihr Server sollte nun auch unter dieser IP erreichbar sein.

Leider komm ich damit nicht so recht zurecht und support von denen gibts auch keinen. mit ssh secure shell komm ich auch nich mehr rein. hat jemand ne idee wie ich jetzt doch noch zu meinem SSL komme?

grüße
stephan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fercules _
> *Um eine IP Adresse auf Ihrem Server hinzuzufuegen, gehen Sie wie folgt vor:
> 1. Starten Sie den YaST
> 2. Navigieren Sie sich dort durch die Menues: System Administration ->
> ...


Ohne SuSE richtig gut zu kennen, habe ich diese Vorgehensweise noch grob in Erinnerung, scheint also die richtige Richtung zu sein.



> Leider komm ich damit nicht so recht zurecht und support von denen gibts auch keinen.


Das ist ja wohl mehr als nur klar! Server4Free bietet vServer zu viel zu niedrigen Preisen an und irgendwo muss dann schließlich gespart werden - am teuersten Faktor: dem Support.



> mit ssh secure shell komm ich auch nich mehr rein. hat jemand ne idee wie ich jetzt doch noch zu meinem SSL komme?


Wenn du per SSH nicht mehr auf deinen Rechner kommst, kannst du ihn neu initialisieren lassen oder besser: Gehe zu einem *vernünftigen* vServer-Anbieter. Dieser wird teurer als S4F sein, aber du solltest davon ausgehen können, dass solche Probleme mit einem adäquaten Preis des vServers auch eben unentgeltlich vom Support des Providers gelöst werden. 

Abschließend lässt sich leider auch nur wieder sagen: "You get, what you pay for".


----------



## fercules (21. April 2004)

*SSL*

ich will ja eben keinen vserver sondern habe einen richtigen server, sogar noch einen der besseren. aber ich kann jetzt nicht wieder alles umziehen. irgendwie muss das doch zu machen sein :-(


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2004)

Oder vServer oder richtiger Server ist hier fast egal. Fakt ist - wenn du per SSH nicht mehr raufkommst, müsstest du ins RZ direkt vor die Kiste. Ich glaube jedoch kaum, dass Server4Free das bei Mietserver erlauben wird. Dies ist i.d.R. nur bei CoLocations möglich.

--> Server umziehen oder re-initialieren lassen. Ich sehe adhoc keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## fercules (21. April 2004)

*ssh klappt!*

hey hey hey, das mit SSH hab ich hinbekommen. jetzt ist die halbe miete schonmal gemacht. jetzt muss ich eigentlich nur noch das YAST ausführen, weiß wer wie?

grüße
fercules


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2004)

Unter Debian hätte ich dir längst helfen können, aber SuSE und insbesondere YaST mag ich *überhaupt nicht* ....

P.S.: Wenn du SSH wieder am Laufen hast, kann SSH aber nicht komplett weg gewesen sein.


----------

